# Desiree Bassett - Guitar Girl



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2011)

I discovered Desiree about a year or so ago on YouTube and I've been mesmerized by her ever since. I'm a huge Jimi and SRV fan and pretty much love any good guitar playing music so this speaks to me strongly.

Desiree is about 18 or 19 now but started playing guitar very young and soon after turning 12 she started appearing on stage with the likes of Living Colour, The Marshall Tucker Band, Honeytribe, Ted Nugent, Sammy Hagar, Boston, Triumph, Jeff Baxter, Johnny Hiland, Andy Aledort, some members of the Allman Brothers, and many more. 

I've seen lots of kid guitarists before that shred good but this girl has something different going on.....she's got soul. :cool2:

If you're into this type of thing check out some of my favorites...

Age 13>
[video=youtube;cZspzfzLhV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZspzfzLhV4&feature=related[/video]


Age 15>
[video=youtube;sb3v1DD5ki0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb3v1DD5ki0&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;-mJH_pg-meM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mJH_pg-meM&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;GcGfWUyJj2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcGfWUyJj2Y&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;pNU9ibpKzqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNU9ibpKzqg&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;EGQTJIHZ00M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGQTJIHZ00M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 20, 2011)

Amazing. I can't imagine anyone I'd want to jam with more than the Nuge.


----------



## ajhuff (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for that. Always looking for new music.

-AJ


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2011)

There's a ton more videos of her out there worth checking out, she's got a huge range that she covers.

Oh and the LesPaul she's playing in the later videos was (I believe) a gift from Slash given to her in NewZealand while on tour last year.


----------



## Jim (May 20, 2011)

Now thats an american idol! 

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ichi (May 20, 2011)

She plays with heart, thanks for sharing. My favorite is 10 year old Sara.:thumbsup2:


[video=youtube;d-Hnumo_FlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-Hnumo_FlY[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2011)

How could I forget this one.....she's covering Jeff Beck's "Cause We Ended As Lovers"

[video=youtube;ZFjuJy6IhSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFjuJy6IhSQ&feature=related[/video]


----------

